# Weak front legs



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

I have been dealing with my little weather, who is now 7 months old. He has weak front legs. I have tried numerous things, knee area has improved, but not by hoofs. I am looking for any suggestions on what to do. He walks, plays, and eats just fine. But would still like to improve his well being.


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I take it you have done BoSe. Is he in pain? I would try B-L Solution if he is in pain. It is a natural pain med that can be given daily. You could also try Next Level Joint Fluid.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.merckmanuals.com/vet/musculoskeletal_system/lameness_in_goats/bent_leg_in_goats.html

maybe this will help some


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Personally, I think he needs to see a vet. This looks really awful for the poor creature. Do you think he is pain?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW Poor baby. I give my goats COd Liver Oil when they are young to help with straight legs but that is bad.

Has she seen a Vet? I am not sure there is really anthing that can be done.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, have a vet take a look at the poor baby, that is pretty severe.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Has his dam been CAE tested? He may have CAE...something to look in to. Or could be a deficiency of some sort. Or bad genetics...some sort of deformity? Honestly, i'm not sure what you could do for this guy...other than having a vet look at him. Poor guy!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I believe this is the same little man goatloverhas beenworking with since birth...If I remember correct..shes taken him to the vet,tried braces, wraps, warm compresses and messages...selnium vit E gel, vit A&D...and so much more...he actual seems stronger walking without braces..Im thinking this is a birth defect that he may end up living with it...His condtion other wise does not look bad ..meaning hes not sickly looking....However he may develope painful joints and will need very good care for his hooves...... I would continue the physical therepy you have provided up til now..it has helped him some..maybe the link above will help shed some light...but in the mean time..keep up the good care ...


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

How often are you trimming his feet? You may need to do them every 2-3 weeks to get them a bit under himself (if you aren't already doing so). Hoof trimming is not going to correct that, but it will help a little bit to keep that toe from curling up anymore. Sure hope you find some answers for him!


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes, I have been dealing with this since his birth. I do physical therapy with him, tried braces, and all types of medication. Not sure of the mothers medical history( wasn't my goat). He is much stringer, than he was. Vet says not anything else I can do. I stop using braces, because they limited his mobility, and he appeared to get stronger without them. Suggestions for a safe pain medication, would be appreciated. And any suggesting a on maybe just bracing hoof area would be too. We will be moving, and my concern is the posture area is more hilly, than flat like now. I just want to make sure I'm not missing anything, that I have done everything possible for my poor little Rocky.


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sorry for all spelling areas, extremely late night. Teenager issues. Goats are so much easier than children!!! Ugh!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

keeping his hooves in the best shape you can..and might try the calcium/phrophrate ratio that was mentioned in the article link I sent, as for the joints you can give him MSM daily along with flax seed and a daily aspirin.


----------

